

Ice cream sandwich SDK available now - anigbrowl
http://developer.android.com/

======
anigbrowl
I'm also getting push-install of ICS updates such as Music right now. Version
4.0 of Android looks impressive so far - a _lot_ of UI and admin improvements
I had wanted for a long while.

------
anigbrowl
The full details:
<http://developer.android.com/sdk/android-4.0-highlights.html>

